# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Sick and worried about the coronavirus

## Jdgate

Ugh. Came down sick on friday: sore throat, mucus in head and throat, ears hurting. I was starting to feel better today but as it got later in the evening theres a lot of pressure in*my chest, ears, and neck. I get this weird dizzy, pressure sensation in my chest. My anxiety is through the roof that something back*is going to happen. My chest feels heavy, tight, and it hurts.

*

I used to work with people that went back and forth to China. I saw a couple of them a month or so ago when I had to pick something up from the old office.

Went to urgent care today. Barely looked at me*and said it was a bad sinus infection, but it doesn't feel like one. I hate this. She did say my lungs sounded*good. But reviews on the place aren't that great.... but they would*take my insurance.

----------


## Kimbra

That sounds like a typical sinus infection. When you are sick you are more likely to feel it in the evening or early morning hours.

----------


## Jdgate

Hope so. I've developed a cough now too.

----------


## Cuchculan

Know anybody who has been in China as of late? Problem is people will come down with normal things for this time of year and imagine it is this virus. They will panic.

----------


## CloudMaker

IDK couldn’t hurt to write a will tho...

----------


## CloudMaker

California finally admitted they are monitoring  over 8 thousand people for the corona virus after admitting they have less than 100 tests to test for it.  They have admitted that at least 2 people in 2 counties have tested positive without going to China or having contact with any known infected.  Solano and Santa Clara county.

I know that no one here has the hazmat sort of protection that China has at a local level.

I'm really starting to worry, but I realize there is not much I can do.  I went to the grocery store today and bought supplies just in case.

I asked the clerk if she has seen a uptick in groceries, and she said Yes and she also is worried.

If worse comes to worse, and they have to close down the libraries...??.IDK.   I can hold out  without income for maybe 2 months at the most.
I'm probably better prepared than a lot of people.

----------


## Cuchculan

That's me protected !!!!!!   ::(: 


WIN_20200302_07_05_25_Pro.jpg

----------


## Total Eclipse

@Jdgate
 how have you been?

----------

